# Utah trip in March



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi - I am planning a trip to Utah in mid-March and have a couple questions about it if anyone has some opinions. I am from Ontario and never been out West - only Quebec (mainly Tremblant) and Vermont (Stratton). So I am really excited to get some actual powder rather than ice and chop all day! (planning on Solitude for sure, deciding between The Canyons, Snowbird, and Snowbasin - one or two of those).

First question - I am curious about whether I will find the transition difficult - I am used to groomers, hard pack with a light dusting of snow on top, and ice/chop. On days with "a lot of snow" around here it seems to be really heavy and hard to cut through - I find myself getting tossed around quite a bit, almost like going over mini moguls (it gets chopped up by people turning pretty quickly). Will I have this problem in Utah, or will it be easier because the powder is much lighter?

Second question - are the runs graded similarly to the hills around here? I can go down anything at Tremblant no problem (I spend most of my time on blacks, but I am perfectly fine on double blacks and trees), but I don't want to hop on a black or double black in Utah and realize I'm in over my head or something (it will be my first time on an actual large hill this season, so I might be a bit rusty, especially since I have a new board I'm still getting used to). Anyone with experience at Tremblant able to comment on trail rating differences?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd do Snowbird or Snowbasin personally. The Canyons is more of a park place, if you are a big park rider..do it. And there's no way to tell how the snow will be, it's not been great there either from what I've seen. Take a run or two on a blue, see what you think of it then go. BTW I will be in Utah the 10th-16th so I wish us good luck snow wise!


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I'd do Snowbird or Snowbasin personally. The Canyons is more of a park place, if you are a big park rider..do it. And there's no way to tell how the snow will be, it's not been great there either from what I've seen. Take a run or two on a blue, see what you think of it then go. BTW I will be in Utah the 10th-16th so I wish us good luck snow wise!


Those are the dates I'm going as well - definitely hoping for good snow! I don't go in the park at all, so thanks for the tip - I heard Canyons didn't get as much snow, but I know the resort is huge acreage-wise. But I'll skip it then and try one of the other two! Where are you going? (I think I cut out Park City (crowds), Pow Mow (lifts not as good?), Brighton (small,busy?), etc. But I'm curious to know whether I was misinformed


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

silverwhale said:


> Those are the dates I'm going as well - definitely hoping for good snow! I don't go in the park at all, so thanks for the tip - I heard Canyons didn't get as much snow, but I know the resort is huge acreage-wise. But I'll skip it then and try one of the other two! Where are you going? (I think I cut out Park City (crowds), Pow Mow (lifts not as good?), Brighton (small,busy?), etc. But I'm curious to know whether I was misinformed


I've been to Park City twice before. Both PCMR and Canyons. They are cool because they are pretty big, but outside of a few runs I wasn't personally wowed. Big and Little Cottonwood get's a ton of snow. Brighton/Solitude is great terrain wise from what I hear. My personal plan is one day at the Canyons (because I have a free mid week lift ticket there otherwise I wouldn't go) on Monday the 11th most likely. Then probably Snowbird, Solitude, then maybe Snowbasin or Brighton or a loop back to Snowbird or Solitude depending on weather/crowds.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't go to The Canyons. 

Brighton is super fun if you know where to go. Probably the best resort in the Cottonwoods but you have to know where you are going or it might not be as fun.

If you want crowds go to Snowbird on a weekend. 

Pow Mow is super fun and I highly recommend the drive.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

snowvols said:


> Don't go to The Canyons.
> 
> Brighton is super fun if you know where to go. Probably the best resort in the Cottonwoods but you have to know where you are going or it might not be as fun.
> 
> ...


What are the lifts like at Powder Mountain? I was reading a couple articles about the resort that kept mentioning having to take shuttles and stuff to get to certain lifts (the articles were a couple years old though). I would be fine with something like that, but I think my dad just wants to show up and ski since he's used to the super-infrastructure of Tremblant. Thanks for the tips though, I was worried about Snowbird being busy during the week as well because it's March Break. Any suggestions on what runs in Brighton are the best?

Thanks for all the help NoOtherOptions as well!


----------



## 306stang (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll be there from march 6-11. Riding Brighton Thursday and Friday then going to hit pow mow Saturday and Sunday. 

Haven't been to Brighton in a while but never been to pow mow. Should be a good trip.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Pray for snow!

Depending on how many days you're there -

I'd start with Snowbird, then Powder Mountain, then Solitude/Brighton then The Canyons/Park City.

This is all based on powder days though, I'd hit different resorts depending on current conditions. 

But like Snowvols said - Brighton is my favorite resort, it's taken me a few season to actually know everything about the mountain, it's actually pretty small compared to other Utah resorts. Brighton is *all* about knowing where to go, you can find powder - days even weeks after a storm. Brighton is great if you love cliffs, trees, chutes and AMAZING side or backcountry access. The area between "brighton"/milly that is closed off as "CLIFF AREA" - all of that back in that area is just a dream land.

I recommend Park City resorts not for their terrain, but if you come from a non ski area, it's cool to hit PC and have all the nice and cool stuff you see in ski movies. it's very touristy, the mountains _can_ be fun. I wouldn't personally pay what they charge though. But if you're coming a long way to Utah to ride, one day in PC is always fun.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow. All sorts of information given, here.

1. The Double-Blacks in Utah are not the Double-Blacks of Tremblant. I've made the same mistake and pussed-out.

2. If your dad wants the resort experience, then you'll have some decisions to make. Brighton and Pow Mow are locals mountains. Something akin to Jay Peak. Great mountains, lots of fun, but not very resorty. Park City and the Canyons are near each other.....Lots of Terrain, lower elevation and on the back-side of the range, so they get less snowfall....but they are the "resort" experience. While everyone says "If you know where to go, Brighton is AWESOME." I've been to Brighton 5 times and I just can't accept that it is better than Snowbird. There are more crowds for sure, but there are so many "hidden spots" at Snowbird. Hell, even the open stuff takes a while to get beat-up at snowbird. (Yes, I've ducked the ropes Off Pacific and it wasn't bad....but I wouldn't advise a tourist on their first west trip to do it.)

Problem is, Brighton doesn't have much of a lodge or "Infrastructure." A good spot, for sure....but Tremblant to Brighton...pops may be upset.

I always endorse Snowbasin. It is flashy, down-home folks hate it because of the flash, but there is so much terrain......All Day Laps in Strawberry Basin are always a good time.

Snowbird is Big, Bad, Crowded, and always just Awesome! That being said, it is much more pretentious than Brighton/Solitude.

Good luck with your decision. Each place is lacking in some areas and offers awesomeness in others.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> Wow. All sorts of information given, here.
> 
> 1. The Double-Blacks in Utah are not the Double-Blacks of Tremblant. I've made the same mistake and pussed-out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I think I've decided on Snowbasin, Solitude, and Snowbird. I'm sure I'll be back to try out the other places at some point, and these 3 seem to be a good mix for this trip. How do the trail ratings compare? Like black Utah = double black Tremblant sort of thing? Do you think I'll have trouble transitioning to the different snow conditions? Thanks!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

silverwhale said:


> Thanks for the tips! I think I've decided on Snowbasin, Solitude, and Snowbird. I'm sure I'll be back to try out the other places at some point, and these 3 seem to be a good mix for this trip. How do the trail ratings compare? Like black Utah = double black Tremblant sort of thing? Do you think I'll have trouble transitioning to the different snow conditions? Thanks!


Haha, I think that's what I want to do as well. Well Monday is the Canyons for me. But Snowbasin, Solitude, Snowbird in that order is probably what I'll do next.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

silverwhale said:


> Thanks for the tips! I think I've decided on Snowbasin, Solitude, and Snowbird. I'm sure I'll be back to try out the other places at some point, and these 3 seem to be a good mix for this trip. How do the trail ratings compare? Like black Utah = double black Tremblant sort of thing? Do you think I'll have trouble transitioning to the different snow conditions? Thanks!


The three S's - not a bad choice.

As far as terrain. 

Black in Utah = http://i.imgur.com/8ZXQCbz.jpg?1 

They aren't quite the same. I mean that is a picture of one of the steepest runs at snowbird, they also have a lot mellow runs that are really fun. You can google around for picture of resorts.


Also if it's a decent powder day, like a foot of new snow. If you've never skied deep powder, you will probably hate it, it's a lot different to ride.

If it's hardpack, it will be more or less the same. I've never ridden on the East Coast, but a few friends have - each time they went it was icy. Utah may feel more soft and 'fresh' when lapping groomers.

edit:









this is apparently a black diamond at tremblant (found on random website)

if so, I would try to stick to blue squares at the resorts you're gonna hit. I wish all resorts would follow the same code on trail maps, or at least add more black diamonds or some other guide. it really confuses people and can get a lot of people hurt or worse. 

but yes, utah has a ton of the same terrain as tremblant as well.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks. That second picture doesn't look steep at all haha, I can definitely handle stuff way steeper than that. Looks like a square to me. Or it could just be a part of a diamond - sometimes they flatten out for a bit. I wouldn't call just that part a diamond at all though. I had one day a few years ago at Tremblant where it snowed like a foot and a half overnight and it was awesome the next day - and I was on a camber board with no set back, I kept sinking but it was still really fun. So hopefully it won't be too bad! Thanks for the pics though


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

silverwhale said:


> Thanks for the tips! I think I've decided on Snowbasin, Solitude, and Snowbird. I'm sure I'll be back to try out the other places at some point, and these 3 seem to be a good mix for this trip. How do the trail ratings compare? Like black Utah = double black Tremblant sort of thing? Do you think I'll have trouble transitioning to the different snow conditions? Thanks!


Know that there is a bit of a driving distance between all three of those, but I think you're getting quite a good cross-section of the Utah Experience, for sure. Snowbasin and Snowbird are my favs. I haven't hit Solitude, but Imma be on it in March!

As far as difficulty........just avoid "extreme" terrain and you'll be fine. There are some crazy off-the-cuff shizz you can hit in Utah, you'll want to avoid that. But the Big open bowls that are "blacks" or the gladed runs....you'll be fine if the snow is fresh. If not, eh, good luck.

As for deep pow. It is a work-out, but so fun! Four suggestions. 1 Bring your biggest board. 2 Set/Move your bindings way back on Pow days 3. Lean BacK! Nose-dives suck, but the float on white fluffy fluff is just yummy. 4. Keep your speed. Obviously avoid rocks and trees and cliffs, but speed helps you float over the snow better. If you are afraid of falling.....no worries, it is fresh soft snow! =)

After SOlitude, hit the Cotton Bottom Inn for a burger. After Snowbasin, find the Shooting Star Saloon.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> Know that there is a bit of a driving distance between all three of those, but I think you're getting quite a good cross-section of the Utah Experience, for sure. Snowbasin and Snowbird are my favs. I haven't hit Solitude, but Imma be on it in March!
> 
> As far as difficulty........just avoid "extreme" terrain and you'll be fine. There are some crazy off-the-cuff shizz you can hit in Utah, you'll want to avoid that. But the Big open bowls that are "blacks" or the gladed runs....you'll be fine if the snow is fresh. If not, eh, good luck.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I only have one board, so not much of a choice for that. It's supposed to be ok in powder though, camber/rocker combo so probably better than my last board (camber only). I am definitely planning to set back my bindings as much as I can, would it be a problem to just leave them like that even on days without powder? I might be skipping the burger unless it's veggie lol, but I appreciate the suggestions! 

Also, I know this isn't a skiing forum, but if anyone has some expertise ... my dad has really old skis, they are super long (I guess that's how they used to size them) but pretty narrow (definitely not powder skis). Will he be fine with them or is it worth looking into rentals? Planning one backcountry day, but it's with a guide since we don't know the area, and they supply skis. Other than that we will just be at the actual resort hills.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

silverwhale said:


> I might be skipping the burger unless it's veggie lol, but I appreciate the suggestions!
> 
> Also, I know this isn't a skiing forum, but if anyone has some expertise ... my dad has really old skis, they are super long (I guess that's how they used to size them) but pretty narrow (definitely not powder skis). Will he be fine with them or is it worth looking into rentals? Planning one backcountry day, but it's with a guide since we don't know the area, and they supply skis. Other than that we will just be at the actual resort hills.


Haha nice, Brighton has pretty good Veggie burgers - there are tons of vegan and veggie restaurants in SLC.

For your paps, I would rent skis if it's a pow day and definitely rent for the BC. I only really know snowboard shops but google around and I'm sure you can find some places to pick some up for the day or so. I know Brighton rents out brand new boards and skis for any conditions - i know you're skipping btown but im sure other resorts offer the same.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for all the help!


----------

